

Young Developers Get Old Mainframers’ Jobs - edw519
http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/features/article.php/3842721/Young-Developers-Get-Old-Mainframers-Jobs.htm

======
wglb
Goodness. Some of that stuff is awful.

I wonder what the relative salaries are?

